
Ask HN: Is there a demand for volunteer Engineers abroad? - nabilt
I&#x27;m interested in other peoples first hand experiences volunteering abroad as a software Engineer. Organizations like Engineers Without Boarders tend to be looking for Civil or power systems Engineers to help with construction projects while groups like the Peace Corps look for health or education experts. I imagine there must be a need for software Engineers to do data analysis, tech development for field work or software development to aid in disaster recovery. Any suggestions?
======
FrankSherbert
If you were an actual engineer then yeah those organizations would certainly
be interested (but you aren't)

------
mtmail
[https://hotosm.org/](https://hotosm.org/) sends people abroad to help
building maps for disaster planning. Most of the work is teaching.

~~~
nabilt
Thanks, I'll check it out. I didn't know they build a humanitarian
organization around the open source project. I remember reading about the
great work they did mapping Haiti after the earthquake to help first responds
navigate the roads.

